# 2 houses or 1?



## Xander_gusev (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi everyone, this is my first time asking for help. I am going to be running a home haunt this year and have a lot of land to work with. So I am stuck between two shorter haunted houses or one very large haunted house. BTW: If I had two haunted houses I would have one 3d/black light and another on plauge doctors, and If I had one I would do the plauge doctor one but on a larger scale.

Thank you!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm thinking the decision will be influenced heavily by at least two items: (1) How much do you have to build from scratch and (2) how much help will you have, both to build and to man/monitor the house(s)?

Have you run a home haunt before or is this your first time? If it's your first time, you might want to start with one house this year to get a feel for what's involved in running a successful haunt.


----------



## Xander_gusev (Jan 5, 2015)

I would have to build the whole thing from scratch as I am building this around my house, I am 14 so my mom does not want me making a haunted house inside of her house haha. But I think we will have about 10 to 15 actors in the house(s). And probably have about 3 people running it, making sure things are smooth, safe, etc.


----------

